# only two aux sends



## NHStech (Jun 19, 2010)

At my church, we have a Behringer sound board that has only two aux sends. Our praise group is not that big, but would like to have more than two monitors. Any cheap solutions to being able to expand to three or four monitors with individualized taste? Can't be a new sound board with more aux sends or IEMs. One of the praise guys asked about perhaps using a smaller sound board. I know many shows have separate boards for FOH mix and monitor mix, but not sure about cost on this. Thanks.


----------



## derekleffew (Jun 19, 2010)

Aviom Applications | Monitor Mixing


----------



## NHStech (Jun 20, 2010)

Would love 'em, but too $$$


----------



## avkid (Jun 20, 2010)

What you want is a Shure auxpander.
They are now discontinued, but may still be in stock at a few dealers.


----------



## MisterTim (Jun 20, 2010)

Considering you work at a church and have a Behringer board, I'm going to guess that 'cheap' means 'really cheap.' So no, there is not an easy solution that you could add to give you more aux sends. 

However, you probably have effects sends with inserts/outputs that you could use as monitor sends. What is the exact model of your board? 

Also, if you need more than 2 different monitor sends, you have some picky musicians =]


----------



## museav (Jun 20, 2010)

As Mister Tim said, you might have other options with your existing mixer, if you told use exactly what it is we could look at it. Otherwise, you could add a dedicated monitor mixer and split all the sources to the two mixers. Simple 'Y' splits to both consoles may work, particularly if they are physically near each other and run off the same power circuit, or you may find yourself needing to use passive transformer splits or active mic splitters. If you used this approach you'd be looking at a second mixer with at least as many inputs as you have sources that you might want included in the monitor mixes and the cost of some type of split before the consoles, possibly transformer or active splits. You'd also need to have space for the monitor mix console and either two operators or someone operating two separate consoles. Given all this, even though you saya new main console is not an option, I would not be surprised that it turns out that it might actually be a better option as it might offer other benefits.

Needing more than two monitor sends is not only very common for churches, but not necessarily a result of picky musicians. It can often be a result of the stage layout and/or avoiding feedback by allowing controlling which mics are in each monitor mix and often by also having separate EQ for each mix.


----------



## NHStech (Jun 20, 2010)

The model is either a 
Behringer SX3242FX EURODESK Mixer

or 
Behringer EURODESK SX2442FX Mixer

Same thing. one has more channels. I do believe they have effects sends. I was wondering about that. I could use them as monitor sends?


----------



## MisterTim (Jun 20, 2010)

NHStech said:


> The model is either a
> Behringer SX3242FX EURODESK Mixer
> 
> or
> ...



Yes. Use the FX 1 and 2 pots the same as the aux 1 and 2 pots; the FX Send 1 and 2 pots located under the effects generator LCD control the master volume out of the 1/4" jacks located at the top of the board. This is intended for use with an external effects processor (which is why it has stereo returns), but there's no reason you can't use it like this. 

You can also use the subgroup out sends as monitor sends. 

The only drawback to both of these (which can be a serious drawback depending on your application) is that both the FX sends and the subgroups are post-fade and not switchable.


----------



## WooferHound (Jun 20, 2010)

If it is a Stereo mixer and you have a Mono House PA then you can get another send.

Turn all your Pan controls to the left
Then use the "Left" output of the mixer to send to your main amplifiers
The "Right" output can then become another monitor send
Anything you want in this "Other" monitor mix is obtained by panning the control for that channel to the right
Do not pan anything past "Center" or you will loose volume in the mains (Left) side.

I have done this many times and it works very much like using the Effects Send for a monitor output.


----------



## museav (Jun 21, 2010)

WooferHound said:


> If it is a Stereo mixer and you have a Mono House PA then you can get another send.
> 
> Turn all your Pan controls to the left
> Then use the "Left" output of the mixer to send to your main amplifiers
> ...


That is actually quite different than using an effects send, which is the same as an aux send. For example, you will start losing level in the mains the minute you pan a channel anywhere other than all the way left. The Behringer consoles noted assign Groups in pairs so this approach would affect being able to effectively use Groups. And the console models noted have a single "Main" level control for the stereo Main output rather than separate left and right controls.

So yes, such an approach could provide some form of two mono outputs, but with numerous limitations.


----------



## NHStech (Jun 21, 2010)

Yeah, that is the one bad thing about it. But, with two prefades and two post, if I need them, I think I can get by.


----------

